# Samba smbpasswd mit /etc/passwd synchronisieren



## Dmulec (7. Nov. 2008)

Entschuldigung das ich schon wieder mit solch einer noob frage auftauche, jedoch wie mache ich das?

Die Parameter dafür sind bereits in der smb.conf standardmässig vorgegeben, aber ich habe keine ahnung wie ich diese einsetze bzw. was ich an Ihnen ändern muss.



> passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u
> passwd chat= *Enter\snew\sUnix\spassword:* %n\n *Retype\snew\sUnix\password:* %n\n *password\supdated\ssuccessfully* .


Muss ich dies in ein Script eingeben oder irgendwie ausführen?

Mfg und Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Till (8. Nov. 2008)

Du musst da normalerweise nichts weiter ändern. Wenn Du das Passwort jetzt über windows änderst, sollte sich das samba und Linux Passwort beides ändern.


----------

